# Bees on vetch and a butterfly too



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/vetch1.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/vetch2.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/vetch5.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/vetch6.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/butterfly.jpg


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------

